# Help- 7 month old still peeing when excited/submissive



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi
My sister's lab, also female, used to have this problem and it persisted until she was over a year old, but she did grow out of it. I don't know the details of when exactly, and my impression is that it became rare at some point before if stopped completely.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

My cousins mixed breed does something similar. Rolled onto her back and peed whenever she got excited. She didn't completely grow out of it, but is much better than when she was a puppy. If she is used to seeing you all the time she doesn't do it now. For someone she doesn't see all the time, if you completely ignore her until she calms down then she is fine. It just takes a little while for her to calm down.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Hannah is 9 months old and was she was doing it when my son petted her and that seemed to slow down but she did it again last evening when we got company. It is a pain. Hopefully we will get over this too. You are not alone in this situation.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Remy will be 6 years old in July and he still pees submissively. He doesn't do it as frequently as he used to, but if he is scared/nervous he will do it more frequently - one example is yesterday - we were at the Animal Medical Center for a blood and urine check (Remy is a kidney patient) - the vet tech actually came out very concerned, asking if he had incontinence issues (an indication of his condition worsening) - I said no he was just scared and will pee submissively.

He used to pee whenever someone came into the house, all happy/excited to see them. Now that happens far less frequently, but it does still happen.

The only thing you can do about it is sigh and clean it up. Any form of punishment will only make it worse, they will pee more to show further submission.

I figure if that's the worse it is, I can certainly live with it for my baby boy.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'Submissive' peeing in the presence of strangers is a sign of insecurity, the dog is not feeling confident , is anxious or conflicted, (Wants to greet but isn't sure if it safe) about the situation. Instead trying to pet, ask your guests to offer her a treat, and leave it a that. Over time she will learn to feel more secure in their presence, and associate good things with them, once she is more confident, then ask them to hold a few treats in their hand, and feed them one at a time, while they calmly reach to pet under the neck. Most dogs will grow out of 'submissive peeing', as they mature and become more confident, but helping them make positive associations with new people, can help to speed the process a little, and help them to become more confident over all.
Keep in mind that some human 'behaviors' can be seen by the dog as threatening or confrontational to them. Direct eye contact, approaching 'head on', reaching for or bending over the dog, can be perceived as a potential threat by the dog. When encountering strangers who want to greet your dog, ask them to turn sideways, avoid looking directly at your dog, and not to reach for her, then allow your dog to choose whether to approach or not, if she does, give her some gentle praise, and have the 'stranger' offer her a treat from the palm of their hand. If she chooses not to approach, it should always be her choice, give her some gentle praise and a treat, and move on. (Giving her a treat in the presence of the strange person, even if she can not approach them, helps to begin the process of changing how she feels about them.) Once she becomes comfortable taking treats from strangers, she may be ready to allow some pets, however if she chooses to move away from them when they try to pet, let her create some space- she is simply saying she is not ready yet. Continue practicing with her just taking the treats from strangers hands, and try again at a later time.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke has only done this one time and he was anxious because another golden retriever approached him. We had encountered this golden retriever several times before and he would bark/growl at Duke. We would steer clear. Then one day he decided to be friendly to Duke and approached him. Duke promptly rolled over onto his back and peed in the other dog's face.


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Shelby is 7 months is an excited pee'er too! She is getting alot better and no longer pees when greeting me or our 2 children but still does nearly every time my partner comes in from work. She goes totally crazy for him and even when he ignores her for a few minutes until she has calmed, as soon as he acknowledges her she goes back to crazy and pees. 
I watch for him coming down the drive and tend to take her out for the toilet so that there isnt alot of it (not a solution but it helps me!).
Yesterday my daughters friend and her Mum came to our house and good god there was pee everywhere as we hadnt taken her out - it was a mop and bucket job rather than the kitchen towel and spray!!
we know that we need to work on her greeting people as she is hyper, jumping all over and there really is no listening to us - not trying to hijack the thread but any advice would be great!!
It seems to be quite a common problem and hopefully it will get better with time for us all


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thor does this as well. He doesn't do it when his people come home. Just when he meets friends on walks or new people at the store, etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

gill03 said:


> Shelby is 7 months is an excited pee'er too! She is getting alot better and no longer pees when greeting me or our 2 children but still does nearly every time my partner comes in from work. She goes totally crazy for him and even when he ignores her for a few minutes until she has calmed, as soon as he acknowledges her she goes back to crazy and pees.
> I watch for him coming down the drive and tend to take her out for the toilet so that there isnt alot of it (not a solution but it helps me!).
> Yesterday my daughters friend and her Mum came to our house and good god there was pee everywhere as we hadnt taken her out - it was a mop and bucket job rather than the kitchen towel and spray!!
> we know that we need to work on her greeting people as she is hyper, jumping all over and there really is no listening to us - not trying to hijack the thread but any advice would be great!!
> It seems to be quite a common problem and hopefully it will get better with time for us all



There are some great YouTube videos on training them to be calm when people come over. For Thor I put him in sit and make him stay seated to be pet. I tell all visitors they are not to pet him if he is jumping. So he has learned he needs to be seated to get pet. 8 times out of 10 he is doing well but he's still a pup and gets excited and forgets. So I remind him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissSandy (Oct 9, 2013)

Like Thor, Wilson (5 months) only does this when out and about and he meets certain new dogs or people. It's not every time....I can't decide whether it's just when he's SUPER excited or when he's being super submissive.

The other morning after training he hadn't weed in quite a while (which didn't help)....we stopped at the pet shop on the way home and we were at the checkout when two adult GR's came in....he flipped straight onto his back and weed A LOT. lol. He rolled in it, it went all over my feet...total mess :yuck: Thanks Wilson.

I figured there was nothing you could do about it except maybe make sure he's had a good wee before meeting anyone too exciting!?


----------

